# looking to get FINESTERIDE anyone still manufacture the liquid???



## ACHILLE (Apr 26, 2011)

thx

looking to get FINESTERIDE anyone still manufacture the liquid???


----------



## bigpapabuff (Apr 27, 2011)

I think cem still has it.


----------



## ACHILLE (Apr 27, 2011)

nope.... any board sponsors?


----------



## rocco0218 (Apr 27, 2011)

did you not get my pm from yesterday about this?


----------



## ACHILLE (Apr 28, 2011)

yes is that a board sponsor anywhere?


----------



## rocco0218 (Apr 28, 2011)

Does it matter? You asked for help, I gave it to you...now its up to you bro!!


----------



## booze (Apr 29, 2011)

genx do...


----------



## ACHILLE (Apr 29, 2011)

im just looking to confirm they are reliable. I appreciate the website...I may give them a shot. keep you posted.


----------



## ACHILLE (Apr 29, 2011)

genx??


----------



## booze (Apr 29, 2011)

Genx chemicals. Git a good rep on rxmuscle

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## tjsulli (Apr 30, 2011)

ACHILLE said:


> thx
> 
> looking to get FINESTERIDE anyone still manufacture the liquid???


whats up bro i sent you pm to


----------



## prop01 (Apr 30, 2011)

WholeSale Hair Products, inc          Topical ... not oral .


----------

